# Week late bfn on hpt, gp refusing to do a blood test!!!



## Princessmoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all

I've been ttc for 9 months and am a week late for af, hpt says not pregnant but my boobs are extremely sore, larger and I've been very tired  

Been to gp today for bloods from day 3 & 21 which came back as normal so I'm very confused 

My gp said that if I miss 2 periods then they will do a scan but I just want to know  

Anyone know what to do next and if they have had bfn on hpt but been pg anyway, sorry to waffle on just so frustrated

Thanks for reading

Love Nicky xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Princess,

Have you been tracking ovulation at all?  The only reason I ask is that I have been using OPK's and I ovulated a week later then normal, about CD21, so I actually went 35 days before my period started.  My periods are normally 28 day's, so I have no idea what happened this month.

I to had BFN's daily as I can't stay away from the damn things.  HPT are normally pretty good and if you are using a good brand and you are getting BFN's it is either to early for HCG to show or your body is just messed up.

Hopefully you will get some answer's soon.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## Princessmoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Stacey 
Thanks for the reply, yes I was using ovulation kits and my dates for af are right it's driving me crazy  

It's now 10days since I should have come on, still have very sore boobs and cramping occasionally it's really confusing 

I'm hoping the hpt are wrong but using clear blue so the best out there so how can they be wrong  

My gp says wait and see and if I miss another period they may send me for a scan but I just need to know one way or another, it's making me really sad

Nicky xxx


----------

